# Router Lathe



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Some have ask where to get the router lathe ( Sherwood Router Lathe/CanWood ) new in the box now that House Of Tools is out of business ..( the blue one that puts the Craftsman to shame.)
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery-2.html
http://www.vermontsales.co.za/PDF/Router Lathe.pdf

The listing below is not the lowest but it's one of many I'm sure.the lathe was made in China  what is not, now days.. 

=======

Product Search

Product Details

Opening Hours - Note: New Saturday Closing Time

Please bear in mind that we are based in Perth and our clocks are on WST. 
Always remember to check the time difference and make any allowances for daylight saving times in different regions, when applicable.

Phone Sales
Shop Sales


Monday - Friday 8.30am - 5.00pm (WST) Monday - Friday 8.30am - 5.00pm (WST)
Saturday 8.30am - 1.00pm (WST) Saturday 8.30am - 1.00pm (WST)
Address

Street

Postal
Timbecon Pty Ltd Timbecon Pty Ltd
10-12 John Street PO Box 202
Bentley WA 6102 Bentley WA 6982
Phone & Fax

In Australia

International

Australia-wide 1300 880 996 Phone Number 618 9356 1653
Local Calls 08 9356 1653 Fax Number 618 9356 1640
Faxes 08 9356 1640 
e-mail

China router lathe manufacturer and OEM router lathes wholesaler from Fenglie Machinery

Toolmonger » Blog Archive » Turn Your Router Into A Versatile Lathe For Under A Grand

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=2246

========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

TIMBECON Bj is where I used to spend not only my money, but my Saturday mornings, because they used to have woodworking demonstrations. I made many good friends there, one of whom died this week, only eight weeks after being diagnosed with with bone cancer.
The SHERWOOD name is what they use for their direct imports from China. 

There was and maybe still is a branch in Sydney, I know that James has dealt with them there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I knew you would have a word about it,,with all the Orange equipment you have  not to say anything about the PINK router table you have.. 

I have one question,,what's with AU..the prices, they are just about always high...If it's listed in the states or in CD. the AU. prices just about always double..do they hit it hard for imported items..

==========







harrysin said:


> TIMBECON Bj is where I used to spend not only my money, but my Saturday mornings, because they used to have woodworking demonstrations. I made many good friends there, one of whom died this week, only eight weeks after being diagnosed with with bone cancer.
> The SHERWOOD name is what they use for their direct imports from China.
> 
> There was and maybe still is a branch in Sydney, I know that James has dealt with them there.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A number of things effect prices Bj,we only have a population of about 21 million, a production run of say band saws for Australia in a Chinese factory would probably be completed by mid morning tea break and barely fill one container. Now compare that to an order for the USA, there really is no comparison and quantity dictates price. On top of that we currently pay about $A1.00 for 80cents US. Yet another consideration would be average wages in both countries, I just looked them up and $US600.31 is shown as the average US wage and in Australia it's shown as $A1163.10.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

harrysin said:


> ..... I just looked them up and $US600.31 is shown as the average US wage and in Australia it's shown as $A1163.10.


OK, I'm sold. Just checked-out Melbourne and Hobart on Wikipedia and either would be good.

How's the beer?

TTG


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not a beer drinker but I'm told that there's nothing to compare to a cold Aussie beer.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I'm not a beer drinker but I'm told that there's nothing to compare to a cold Aussie beer.



Hear, hear...

BTW Harry, I don't think there is a Timbecon in Sydney. (there is Carbetec)

I bought the router table from them last year at the Working with Wood Show in Sydney and they had to deliver from Perth.

I also purchased some mail order from Perth ( Milescraft - Sign Crafter) - service and delivery in both cases was great.

BTW- the Working With Wood Show is on again on 19-21 June.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I was indeed thinking of Carbetec James and I now remember that a large part of Timbecon's business is mail order. Each time that I now by a new tool I think to myself, "this has to be my last, hopefully I'll soon be 76" but in spite of this I'm waiting for a new tool arriving in a few days from Queensland, I'll post something after it arrives.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Yet another consideration would be average wages in both countries, I just looked them up and $US600.31 is shown as the average US wage and in Australia it's shown as $A1163.10.


Are those wages per month HarrY ? 

UK prices of anything out of the States have long been the same number but just the different currency sign, which, when, at one time, there were nearly 2 Dollars to the Pound, made everything twice the US price.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That Peter is listed on the government web site as per WEEK and knowing what I know, it's about right. Sure there are lots of people making far less than that but the figures I quoted are AVERAGE.


----------

